# TheBalm Swatches



## musicalhouses (Dec 23, 2009)

A couple of stainaic swatches: Homecoming Queen and Beauty Queen


----------



## musicalhouses (Dec 29, 2009)

More swatches: These are of the Pick Up Liners


----------



## musicalhouses (Dec 31, 2009)

Yet more swatches: TheBalm TimeBalm concealer


----------



## musicalhouses (Jan 3, 2010)

TheBalm Lipstick Swatches:


----------



## suburbanurgency (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## Angel_eyes (Sep 21, 2010)

Eyeshadows from L-R:
Luscious Lani and Mischievous Marissa


----------



## Fianna (Nov 8, 2010)

On the left side Scoop l/s
  	First row: MAC Shale, MAC Greensmoke, MAC Knight Devine for comparison
  	Second row: The Balm Curvy Cami, All about Alex, Sexy Stacie




  	Same order as above with flash




  	Scoop l/s on lips with flash




  	natural light


----------



## buntewollsocke (Apr 27, 2011)

[h=1]the Balm shady Lady: Shameless Shana[/h]  	 















  	left: without base | right: on a base




  	left: on NYX Jumbo Eye Pencil Milk | right: on NYX Jumbo Eye Pencil Black Bean


----------



## buntewollsocke (Apr 27, 2011)

[h=1]Scoop lipstick[/h]


----------



## Alakazam (Jun 2, 2011)

This is my shady lady vol. 2 palette 

**WITH FLASH, NO PRIMER, ONE APPLICATION*




**WITHOUT FLASH, NO PRIMER, ONE APPLICATION*
*

*


  	**WITHOUT FLASH*
*

*


**WITH FLASH*


----------



## LeeleeBell (Aug 20, 2011)

The Balm and the Beautiful Palette (also will be in limited release as The Muppets palette)









  	Some ideas on how to use the palette: 



  	Swatches First Two Rows of the Balm & The Beautiful L-R in order




  	Bottom Two Rows of the Balm and the Beautiful:


----------



## bellaboomboom (Oct 10, 2011)

Has the muppets palette even come out yet?  I keep checking the Balm site but have not seen it.  Did I miss out?


----------



## Richelle83 (Oct 10, 2011)

They sold the remaining palettes through facebook.


----------



## bellaboomboom (Oct 11, 2011)

Well, that just stinks.  I've been checking the site for nothing!


----------



## Richelle83 (Oct 12, 2011)

TheBalm posted this on FB.

  	Meep! Meep! Good news Muppet fans! A lot of you have been asking for another chance to purchase a palette. For those of you who missed out on our last Muppet palette order, we still have some palettes that need a home due to the fact that a few people never placed their order. We will be selling them on November 1, 2011 at 10:00 a.m. PST. Keep checking back for more details and good luck


----------



## bellaboomboom (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you.  But is this only for facebook users?  Cause I don't use facebook.


----------



## Richelle83 (Oct 13, 2011)

No. They just update everything there. If you can just check there page http://www.facebook.com/pages/theBalm/58936684679?sk=wall&filter=2 they'll post exactly what is going on and when. You should be able to see the page without signing up for FB.


----------



## bellaboomboom (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks again!


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 13, 2011)

Got mine today. It's a must, must, must!


----------



## soco210 (Dec 9, 2011)

Nude 'Tude Palette

















  	Hot Mama Blush


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jan 6, 2012)

More photos and review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jan 30, 2012)

Shady Lady Vol 1.:  Full photos and review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jan 30, 2012)

Shady Lady Vol. 2: Full photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jan 30, 2012)

Full photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 6, 2012)

Shady Lady Vol. 3: Full photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 18, 2012)

Full photos & review here.


----------



## diannekaye (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm so upset I missed out on the Muppets Palette! I don't have facebook so I missed out


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 3, 2012)

Blush in "Down Boy."  Full photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Mar 26, 2012)

Mary-Lou Manizer.  More photos & review here.


----------



## soco210 (Apr 6, 2012)

Shady Lady Vol 3


----------



## Allura Beauty (Apr 10, 2012)

Cabana Boy Blush.  More photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 1, 2012)

Frat Boy Blush.  More photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 8, 2012)

Overshadow Eye Shadow in “Work is Overrated”: more photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 21, 2014)

How ‘Bout Them Apples? Lip and Cheek Cream Palette


----------



## NicoleL (Jul 13, 2014)

Some swatches from The Balm on dark skin.  For reference I am in between MAC NC45 and NC50 and Tobacco in Becca radian skin and coverage creme.


----------



## NicoleL (Oct 27, 2014)




----------

